# 500m 55lb Daiwa Saltiga Braid



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I used most of my 1800 spool of saltiga braid so I'm looking to sell it. there's about 500-700m left and I'm trying to sell it for about $60 obo


----------

